# Consignment sales?



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a friend who wanted to know if I would give her a discount if she bought 12 jars to sell to her clients. Does anyone have an arrangement where you give someone honey to sell and then give them a portion of the proceeds? Does anyone have guidance this? I'm selling 1 lb and 8 oz Muth jars.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Laws vary state to state. Check the laws for where you are. In Virginia, the cottage industry laws would prohibit such sales. If you have a state inspected processing facility, then you may sell consignment, over the internet, or at a local retailer.


----------

